

A Brief Introduction to Urbit - Alex3917
http://alexkrupp.typepad.com/sensemaking/2013/12/a-brief-introduction-to-urbit.html

======
freyrs3
I have a hard time taking Urbit seriously given that the documentation is full
of tirades against strawmen of modern programming language theory. When
confronted with the arguments the core developer seems to repeatedly fall back
on misinterpretations about how the Church-Turing equivalence states that all
models of computation are equivalent, and thus means his ad-hoc systems are as
good as any result from the last 35 years of PL research.

------
fiatmoney
This strikes me as a good platform for a kind of programming RPG, similar to
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0x10c](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/0x10c)

